# Where can I find info on Vintage compound



## Nanouk (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi, anybody here interested in Vintage compounds, I bought a Wing AMF Inpact bow from eBay, very nice. I do not know anything about this bow, when was it made, what kind of sight should there be, is there a cable-guide missing..
If anybody have some info I will be very grateful. On the riser reads Imp 599, 55#. The bow is a one piece all-wooden bow, with steel wires but no guide for vires??


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

*Vintage Wing Impact*

I have one and there is no cable guard for it,shoot it like a recurve off the shelf.They simply took a recurve and made it into a compound in the 70's.


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a bear alaskan from around 1977.


----------

